# Snow Storm kills a ton of birds in SD.(story)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well i as understand it from about wall to sioux falls they got hit with a TON of snow. It was a blizzard causing pheasants to get wet and then freeze to death, or the tree tops got broke off and the tree plots did no good :eyeroll:

Thats all i really know ill update ya but they really got hammered which sucks cause are bird population went up 40% from last year


----------

